# Panel for Adoption



## BeBe11 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello

We are going to Panel tomorrow - we cannot believe the day has finally arrived!!!  Both hubby and I are quite nervous now...

I wonder how it went for you lovely people who's already been to Panel.  Did they ask many questions? Has anyone been deferred by Panel before??  

Our adoption agency tells us there will be about 10 people on Panel yikes!!

Thank you.

BeBexxx


----------



## MrsYG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Bebe,

I found it absolutely fine, we had about 10 people too, but they were all friendly.

We were given chance to see the questions before we went in, so we could prepare our answers.  Asked 5 questions, 3 general ones, How do you see you life changing with a child placed?, How we feel about openess and honesty in adoption etc.. They shouldn't ask you anything thats not covered in Home Study or in your PAR.

Good Luck, and remember, if your SW is positive about you in your PAR, then you really should have nothing to worry about.  They wouldn't commit the time in HS if they didn't feel you would get through with flying colours!  Let us know how you go on!

x


----------



## E3021 (May 28, 2010)

Hiya,

I agree with Mrs YG - we also had ten people (and two students observing!) but they were all really lovely - the chair especially. I also felt really well supported by our Social Worker - she was absolutely lovely.

I was shaking and really nervous but we only got asked two questions and once i started talking I felt much more at ease. We were asked what we would do if our child struggled to attach to us and then how we thought we would manage with the changes in our lifestyle and finances.

We were probably in for no more than ten minutes and the whole thing only lasted about about half an hour.

Good luck!x


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

hiya -we had around 10 too -all lovely. 
I was so nervous I was told it was ok not to speak at all if I chose not to as I really was tense -in the end it was fine with very little directed at us- more to social worker and then we could add more if we chose -most the questions were directed at my DH and his introvert personality in relation to a child and getting emotional support. The only question directed at us was how had we found the process -DH joked 'long' (I inwardly groaned at his honesty), I added that it had been a learning curve of how much we had to learn, how good a support network we had without realising and how I had come to trust and rely on my mum's advice more and more. I said it was good to know that they wouldn't just encourage us but give a kick up the backside when we needed it too!
They all laughed at the mum being right and the kick up the bum bits!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi BeBe,

I'm too late to offer advice but I hope it went well today and you are currently celebrating!   

Anj x


----------



## BeBe11 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello all

Thank you so much for your support.

We have been approved!!! What a day - the best day of our lives!!! We were asked pretty much the same questions as you guys.  There were about 10 people on panel too and there were 6 questions addressed to us.  

It was so nice waking up this morning knowing that we can be parents at last 

BeBexxx


----------



## MrsYG (Oct 30, 2007)

Bebe....Fab news....congratulations!  Its a relief after all the work of HS isn't it.  Hope you get a really quick match now! x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Huge Congratulations BeBe, it's a great feeling to finally be approved isn't it!   

I hope the wait for your lo/s is a short one,

Anj x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Bebe    

Hope you find a match soon.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations BeBe!!!


----------



## Poochie1111 (Apr 26, 2009)

Fab news BeBe. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

congratulations bebe


----------



## BeBe11 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi all

Thank you so much for your lovely words   

We are now waiting for all our papers to be finalised.  Everything takes so long...

We cannot wait to be with our little one.  I'm giving myself until end of August!!  I know that's too soon and I should wait for at least a year but I just cannot wait to be a mum   It must be such a nice feeling to have that little one in your arms.

BeBexxx


----------

